# K&N Air Filters on Cummins Diesel(not an add)LOL



## thumbs (Jun 5, 2002)

I need to replace my air filter on my 92 Dodge Cummins Diesel PU.  I have heard of years about K&N filters.  First of all are they safe and do they protect your engine?  I know that more air flow will increase horsepower but do these filters filter as well as stock ones?  I don't want to do do anything to hurt this engine. I could use a a couple more horses in the ol Cummins.  

Chelse....... I know you must know somethin about these boys

Thanks for the help





Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## Larry (Jun 5, 2002)

K&N Air Filters on Cummins Diesel(not an add)LOL

Thumbs,

I read an independent research paper on the K&N filter.  It traps smaller particles than paper filters.  When in is loaded with dirt it passes more air than a new paper filter.  That should answer your questions about it being safe for your engine.  Yes it is safe and effective.

Will it help the power output?  That depends.  As you probably know an internal combustion engine is an air pump.  Anything that restricts air flow will inhibit power production.  BUT....all the things that restrict air flow are in series.  In your case it is the air cleaner snorkle, the air filter, the turbocharger, maybe an intercooler, the intake manifold, the valves and the turbocharger (again) and the exhaust system.  Because the air must go through each element in order it will only flow as much as the most restrictive item in the chain.  If Cummins specified the air cleaner correctly it is matched to the rest of the intake and exhaust system and changing to a bigger/more efficient air filter will not improve air flow because something else is the limiting factor.  I suspect that you will not see a noticeable improvement in power out by just changing the filter element.

Note that many after market power packages include K&N filters.  This is because the package improves the air flow in other areas to the point that the filter element becomes the limiting factor.  Banks would not give you a $100 filter element if they could meet their advertised power without it!

So you may not get any more horses but you it will still work good when it is dirty and you can clean it and reuse it for the life of your truck.  For some of us that is reason enough!

;-)

Larry


----------



## C Nash (Jun 5, 2002)

K&N Air Filters on Cummins Diesel(not an add)LOL

Thumbs,
I agree with larry all the way. After 4 or 5 filter changes it will probably pay for itself because of the ability to clean the K&N without replacing. Another advantage is you can keep it clean where with a regular filter you can only bump some of the residue out of the filters. You should never blow the factory filters with compressed air.  This just embeds the dirt futher in the element.  Yes, I like the K&N and they will improve the performance on race engines because of the reasons larry has given (work done in other areas.) They sure won't damage the engines in my opinion.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## mstrtech1 (Jun 6, 2002)

K&N Air Filters on Cummins Diesel(not an add)LOL

Gary,I was doing some research on a 98 Ram and found this web site,
www.dieselram.com      some very interesting info on dodge.One post says how much trouble he had with the K&N check it out and read the tales for yourself and you can ask for testimonials as with this forum.
                                            Steve


----------



## thumbs (Jun 6, 2002)

K&N Air Filters on Cummins Diesel(not an add)LOL

Steve

Hey thanks for the site.  I wanted to find a site for the Cummins but could only find the one that costs 40 bucks or so a year.  Anyway I check it out and read all the posts.  I just don't get that warm fuzzy feelin about K&N anymore.  They maybe fine and work great but there is a bit of contention as to how well they work.  It ain't cheap to skimp on a filter for that Cummins.  Even though the filter is real dear I'm not sure now it's the way to go.  I know I can get a sock filter that seems to work fine for a third of the price.  I haven't noticed any dust downstream of the filter so maybe it's better to stay stock.

Anyway thanks for the help again



Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## fjohn56 (Jun 8, 2002)

K&N Air Filters on Cummins Diesel(not an add)LOL

What is a sock filter?


----------



## thumbs (Jun 9, 2002)

K&N Air Filters on Cummins Diesel(not an add)LOL

Sorry it's a typo.  I ment Stock.

Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2002)

K&N Air Filters on Cummins Diesel(not an add)LOL

Now you tell me Thumbs!!!!  And I had just got done stuffing a sock in mine!!!

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Butch (Jun 10, 2002)

K&N Air Filters on Cummins Diesel(not an add)LOL

Geez,

Here I just spent the past few days going around to all my neighbors collecting all there old socks.  Thought we were on to something here.  Now I'm gonna have to try and give'em all back.


----------

